

DrMelon and the rush of startups to mobile health - DrMelon
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/24/drmelon-and-the-rush-of-startups-to-mobile-health/

======
DrMelon
This is Dr. Woo, founder of DrMelon (<http://www.drmelon.com>). If you are
working on a mobile Health App or Web, and you are interested in partnering
with DrMelon, please let me know. We are looking for partners (small startups
to bigger corporations). I have a lot of experience in healthcare and may be
able to help you. We are also looking for early team members to join us.

Healthcare is in crisis, and we must do something to make it better. Too many
people are suffering from it.

I believe that brilliant people from different disciplines need to work
together to make meaningful changes in healthcare. Doctors can not change
healthcare alone. Engineers can not do it alone, either. We all need to work
together. If interested, please contact me: jon@drmelon.com

